# Any advice for young graduate moving to Hong Kong



## AmyBurdon

Hello! I'm a 21 year old British female who has just come to Hong Kong with my Hong Kong Chinese boyfriend. I have just graduated from a UK university with a degree in Chinese (Mandarin) and Linguistics. My boyfriend and I have been together for about 3 years and now we have graduated, we want to settle down in Hong Kong together and eventually get married. Currently we are living with his parents in HK and he is looking for a full time job, hopefully in the HK police force. I have previous teaching experience, so I am considering working as an English teacher, but would also love to work in another sector if I can find places open to foreign graduates without much Cantonese ability (a long shot, perhaps! )

I am currently looking for work, but would I be better if I first apply for a dependant visa, even though we are not yet married, so that I will be able to go straight into a job if someone shows interest, rather than relying on finding a company to sponsor me for a work visa? Many companies seem to prefer applicants who do not need sponsorship (makes sense, less hassle for them..) If I do apply as a dependant, what kind of proof could we provide them that we are in a relationship, considering we are unmarried and have no children? Do I have any other options for visas that will allow me to work here?

If anyone has been in a similar situation it would be great if you could offer me some advice!

Thanks in advance! :hail:
Amy


----------



## ChungyUK

AmyBurdon said:


> Hello! I'm a 21 year old British female who has just come to Hong Kong with my Hong Kong Chinese boyfriend. I have just graduated from a UK university with a degree in Chinese (Mandarin) and Linguistics. My boyfriend and I have been together for about 3 years and now we have graduated, we want to settle down in Hong Kong together and eventually get married. Currently we are living with his parents in HK and he is looking for a full time job, hopefully in the HK police force. I have previous teaching experience, so I am considering working as an English teacher, but would also love to work in another sector if I can find places open to foreign graduates without much Cantonese ability (a long shot, perhaps! )
> 
> I am currently looking for work, but would I be better if I first apply for a dependant visa, even though we are not yet married, so that I will be able to go straight into a job if someone shows interest, rather than relying on finding a company to sponsor me for a work visa? Many companies seem to prefer applicants who do not need sponsorship (makes sense, less hassle for them..) If I do apply as a dependant, what kind of proof could we provide them that we are in a relationship, considering we are unmarried and have no children? Do I have any other options for visas that will allow me to work here?
> 
> If anyone has been in a similar situation it would be great if you could offer me some advice!
> 
> Thanks in advance! :hail:
> Amy


Hey Amy,
I'll be heading out to Hong Kong on October 7th to scope the job market. I wish I could help you but I'll be in the same position as you looking for work. Luckily for me, I already have permanent residency as my parents were born in HK and they applied a HK ID card for me while I was in the UK. I would probably seek an immigration lawyer to discuss your options and that way he/she can give you a clearer direction on which visa to go with.

P.s
My Cantonese is non-existence so I will be looking to find work that allows me to speak English all the time


----------

